# Modul Technics MT-130 con componentes faltantes



## hernandezc (Abr 24, 2009)

Buenas noches a los compañeros del foro, es la primera vez que me atrevo a pedirles ayuda, me regalaron un equipito de audio con un modulo MT-130 de modul technics, segun el dueño anterior estaba andando lo más bien hasta que quisieron conectarle un parlante en paralelo al que tenia e hicieron un lindo cortocircuito (el cuñado de siempre que sabe algo de esto jeje) y voló todo al espacio con fogonazo incluido.....
La cosa es que probando, encontre en corto un tip 31c y un 2n3055h que no se veian a simple vista, lo que se vé a simple vista es un par de lugares quemados (con falta de componentes incluidos)..

Si alguno me ayuda y me confirma los valores de:
R3-R4-R5-R6-R7-R10
Q4 y Q2 (que directamente faltan)  y de paso ya que está, cambio Q6 y Q8 por las dudas, ya cambié los dos 2n3055H y las dos parejas de tip31c y tip32...

Uds diran: porque directamente no se compra el modulo y lo cambia (sabiendo que la fuente está bien) lo que pasa es que me gusta esto de revivir equipos moribundos...

PD: Les puse unas fotos sacadas con el celular del modulito en cuestion...en primer plano se puede llegar con esfuerzo a ver los componentes quemados (sector de Q4 y Q2) y el modulo en si mismo...

Agradezco mucho la paciencia..no sé si los esquemas que estan puestos de los otros amplificador de 130w que estan posteados son iguales ..por eso los molesto..

Un abrazo a todos...




Cacho...de nuevo te molesto... le puedo reemplazar los Tr de salida por el TIP35C que teoricamente deberia aguantar más que el 2n3055 común que estaba puesto? (yo le puse el 2n3055h que tenía sobrantes de otro equipo..) hay que cambiar algo ?

Saludos.


----------



## Cacho (Abr 25, 2009)

Hola HernandezC

¿Qué esquema estás mirando para tomar los nombres de los componentes?

Saludos


----------



## hernandezc (Abr 25, 2009)

Cacho, gracias por responder a mi pedido.

El esquema en realidad no lo tengo...me dieron el equipo " che...vos que siempre andas juntando porquerías...te regalo el equipo que se quemó a ver si te sirve para algo.." y me lo traje nomás...

Los nombres los saqué de la serigrafía que trae la placa, a ver si alguno tenia el mismo modulo y me pasaba la información..

Saludos y un abrazo!

EDITADO:

Cambié los 2n3055h, los tip31c y 32c (dos de cada uno) cambié los 1n4002 (x10) los bc327 y237, las dos resistencias de 56 ohm x 1/4 w que estaban quemadas...

Lo único que tengo ahora es un zumbido fuerte en el parlante cuando lo enciendo y no responde a nada ....supongo que es CC que pasa directo a la salida..yo lo apago enseguida para no joder la salida..por lo menos no sale humo ni hay nada quemado..no sé más que medir...ya creo que me vendieron dos 2n3055 truchos..los pagué 3 $ c/u. voy a probar en poner dos tip35c que me quedaron de otro equipo a ver..

Por ahí uds que tienen mas experiencia me podran orientar donde deberia estar la falla....solo tengo un zumbido muy pero muy fuerte en la salida....


----------



## rafaaaa21 (Oct 25, 2009)

hola. hace unos meses me regalaron un modulo amplificador de 130w , estaba nuevo creo que sin uso. Hace unos dias me decidi a armarle una fuente , compre el trafo 18-0-18 y arme un puente de diodos de 6 A y 6 condensadores de 2200 uf a 63v.
Me dispuese a probarlo.Lo conecte a la serie de 25 W y note que la lampara encendia un segundo y luego se apagaba (deduzco que por la carga de los capacitores). Luego lo conecte a un woffer y aplique señal y estaba muerto , literalmente.  Alguna idea de que puede estar pasando?


----------



## jorge morales (Oct 25, 2009)

hola rafaaaa21, no dices de cuanta es la capacidad del transformador, por los datos que mencionas, estan por debajo de las expectativas de la potencia del amplificador


----------



## rafaaaa21 (Oct 26, 2009)

hola jorge mira el tranformador es de 5 amperes calculo que va bastante sobradito de potencia , en cuanto a la fuente al rectificar obtengo 47 v  aprox .


----------



## jorge morales (Oct 28, 2009)

hola rafaaa21 ¿ el voltaje que mediste es con carga o sin carga?


----------



## rafaaaa21 (Oct 29, 2009)

hola jorge , el voltaje lo medi sin carga.


----------



## jorge morales (Oct 30, 2009)

hola rafaaa21,y la medicion con carga, cuanto voltaje te da


----------



## rafaaaa21 (Oct 30, 2009)

hola jorge mira acabo de medir de la salida de la fuente tengo 48.9V


----------



## jorge morales (Oct 30, 2009)

hola rafaaa21, espero no confundirte, con carga la medicion es que la fuente, que tu diseñaste, tiene conectada ala salida de esta que es simetrica con voltaje - y +, conectado el amplificador, en el momento que accionas el interruptor de alimentacion, es cuando la fuente adquiere esta carga, si tu medicion sigue igual a la que tu mencionas, es probable que tu amplificador no este funcionando adecuadamente, verificar los fusibles de proteccion, verificar los transistores de potencia de salida del 
amplificador, nos comentas lo que encontraste, espero que te ayude este aporte, suerte.


----------



## rafaaaa21 (Oct 30, 2009)

buenas jorge mira asi como te dije esta conectado con carga y el voltaje se mantiene , lo que note recien mirando el diagrama que vino con el diagrama es que la masa del parlante tendria que ir al ground de la fuente , por lo demas esta todo bien soldaduras , fusibles  y me faltaria verificar los transistores de potencia.


----------



## jorge morales (Oct 31, 2009)

hola rafaaa21, si tienes los fusibles en buen estado, esto quiere decir que tu salida este ok, pueda ser el detalle que señalas con respecto al negativo del parlante, si cuentas con el diagrama, tienes la señalizacion en el,  de los voltajes en cada punto de prueba en el circuito, pueda ser que como no lo esta excitando adecuadamente, la fuente no tiene carga aun cuando este conectado el amplificador, por favor podrias mostrar el diagrama del amplificador en cuestion , gracias.


----------



## rafaaaa21 (Oct 31, 2009)

hola jorge te paso el diagrama , lo encontre en el foro seria el musicman 130 

Ver el archivo adjunto 15231


----------



## jorge morales (Oct 31, 2009)

hola rafaaa, estuve viendo el circuito, habria que verifiar el voltaje en el diodo zener de 3.3v a 400mw, que es el polariza la etapa de entrada de los dos transistores t8 y t7.


----------



## rafaaaa21 (Oct 31, 2009)

hola jorge medi el voltaje , me esta dando 300 mV aprox


----------



## jorge morales (Oct 31, 2009)

hola rafaaa21, te da la medicion en que parte catodo o anodo.

rafaaa21, verifica voltajes en colector de t7 y de t8,


----------



## rafaaaa21 (Oct 31, 2009)

hola jorge mira en los colectores me da aproximadamente 300 - 400 mv aprox y en el diodo me da aprox 60 mv


----------



## jorge morales (Oct 31, 2009)

hola rafaaa21, en el diagrama el colector y el catod del zener van conectados al fuente positiva, atraves de un fusible de 3a. Asi mismo los emisores de estos transistores t8 y t7, van al negativo de la fuente, atraves de un fusible de 3a. verifica este dato.


----------



## rafaaaa21 (Oct 31, 2009)

hola jorge revise los dos fusibles los dos estan en perfecto estado


----------



## Juan Jose (Oct 31, 2009)

Hola y perdon por meterme. Tuviste en cuenta que se alimenta con tensiones positiva y negativa respecto de masa? O sea, si tienes un trafo de 18 + 18 v en corriente alterna debes obtener 25 + 25 vcc en la salida de los capacitores.

Luego el centro del trafo va conectado a masa y al negativo de los parlantes y al negativo de la señal de entrada.....

Por otro lado hay que verificar con esta tension si no distorsiona ya que esta polarizado para trabajar con +50 y - 50 volts respecto de masa.

saludos

Juan Jose


----------



## rafaaaa21 (Oct 31, 2009)

hola juan , el trafo es de 18-0-18 con punto medio. entre los dos puntos da 36 volts y eso rectificado se va a 50


----------



## Juan Jose (Nov 1, 2009)

Eso esta perfecto, pero este amplificador no trabaja con 50 sino con 50 + 50. Creo que ahi esta tu error, es que debes utilizar una fuente partida o simetrica no una fuente simple.
Porque no subes un esquema o foto de tu fuente y sefuramente sera mejor ayudarte

saludos

juan jose


----------



## iamkbra (Nov 1, 2009)

amigos ,el trafo este funciona con un trafo de 35+0+35v o 18+0+18 v ?


----------



## Juan Jose (Nov 1, 2009)

Hola. Si estamos hablando de este https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...entes-faltantes-19942/#post154631amplificador es de 36 + 36 vca con punto medio.

saludos


----------



## iamkbra (Nov 1, 2009)

pero no me dijeron qe era de 35 v el trafo ? en la imagen qe subio raffa dice 18v . al final ? me terminan confundiendo ustedes jajaj


----------



## Juan Jose (Nov 2, 2009)

Rafa, la fuente esta OK. Lo que me parece que con +/- 18 volts de alterna que te entregaria unos + / - 25 de corriente continua no te va andar bien el amplificador. Por lo menos a primera vista si *es el que utiliza el diagrama RCA que esta en el foro.* puede que tengas algun problema. Puedes subir fotos para intentar ver nosotros en que te podemos ayudar.

iamk.... el trafo original para el amplificador RCA de 130 watts es de 36 + 36 vca con PM. Rafa lo quiere hacer andar con uno de 18 + 18 y eso es otro tema. 

saludos

juan Jose


----------



## iamkbra (Nov 2, 2009)

jaja bueno amigo juan jose ,pero con menos voltage no entregaria los 100w no ?


----------



## Juan Jose (Nov 2, 2009)

No es tan facil lo de bajar los voltages en amplificadores transistorizados. Hay que ver si los Tr estan bien polarizados con voltages mas chicos, si no hay saturacion en algunos casos, etc... no te olvides que la alimentacion de un amplificador es un datos de diseño y no una variable. 

isisto con las imagenes.

saludos

Juan jose


----------



## rafaaaa21 (Nov 2, 2009)

hola juan hoy a la noche cuando llege a mi casa subo un par de fotos , una pregunta el trafo que es de 18-0-18 se podria convertir en 36-0-36 volviendo a bobinar el secundario no?


----------



## Juan Jose (Nov 2, 2009)

Si lo puedes transformar rebobinando el secundario. debes recalcularlo para saber la seccion y cnatidad de vueltas del alambre a emplear.

no tienes dos trafos de 18 + 18?


----------



## rafaaaa21 (Nov 2, 2009)

tengo uno de 18V pero entre adaptar ese y este prefiero adaptar este.Tenes idea de algun programa para calcular la cantidad de vueltas y seccion de alambre?
gracias


----------



## Juan Jose (Nov 2, 2009)

En el foro hay muchos. Este es uno

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/calculo-transformadores-mediante-software-7841/

si tenes dos transformadores de 18 + 18 y corriente similar, puedes conectar los mismos con los secundarios en serie tomado los 36 vca entre puntas de cada trafo y asi obtener los 50 + 50 vcc solo para probar!!!

saludos

Juan jose


----------



## Jhonny DC (Nov 3, 2009)

Disculpen que me meta pero es que hace como 10 años o más que trabajo un amplificador como este en estéreo (2 MODULTECHNICS de 130W) y te aseguro que si no tienen un mínimo de 40V 0 -40V nunca va funcionar como debe. La placa es la misma que se usa para la versión de 40W que si se alimenta con 25V 0 -25V pero cambian casi todas las resistencias e incluso el zener para la versión de 40W (no les quiero mentir, pero) creo que era de 6.2V.
En primer lugar te diría que cambies el trafo por uno de 36V + 36V@5 Amp. Para mono o 7Amp para estéreo y luego sigamos con la revisión del modulo. No sé si sea buena idea lo de rebobinar el trafo para darle más voltaje. Recuerda que el núcleo no te va a dar más potencia por lo que , en consecuencia, al duplicar el voltaje, como mínimo vas a estar dividiendo el amperaje del trafo a la mitad o menos.
Salu2


----------



## rafaaaa21 (Nov 3, 2009)

buenas, como no tengo otro trafo de 18+18 voy a desbobinar este solo para probar si masomenos tira ,armo uno de 36+36 .Ahora la pregunta es ,una ves que tenga el nuevo trafo voy a tener que modificar algo en la fuente? ya que los capacitores soportan hasta 63 V.
gracias


----------



## Nimer (Nov 3, 2009)

rafaaaa21 dijo:
			
		

> buenas, como no tengo otro trafo de 18+18 voy a desbobinar este solo para probar si masomenos tira ,armo uno de 36+36 .Ahora la pregunta es ,una ves que tenga el nuevo trafo voy a tener que modificar algo en la fuente? ya que los capacitores soportan hasta 63 V.
> gracias



No vas a tener problemas.. Rectificando los 36v vas a tener 50v, así que todavía sirven los capacitores de 63v. Fijate el puente rectificador que soporte la corriente de pico que va a recibir cuando conectes la etapa, y nada más. Es sólo cambiar el trafo.


----------



## richard alonso (Nov 3, 2009)

hola rafa21 ese  circuito para que te funcione deve de tener un transformador que en alterna te entregue 70v con toma central,asi al rectificar se iria a unos 100v,osea 50v positivos y 50v negativos,tu problema esta en el transformador,tu tienes uno de 18v+18v,y presisas uno de 35v+35v ac,saludos


----------



## Jhonny DC (Nov 3, 2009)

Me pregunto por qué no leen todo el hilo antes de opinar…
_este es mi amplificador con esos modulos _


----------



## German Volpe (Feb 7, 2010)

Hola a todos... admito que ya hay varios post referidos al tema.. de ser asi que se borre el post.
Bueno el tema es asi, un amigo se compro el conocido modulo y respectivo transformador de 50 0 50 4A. El quemo varias cosas del ampli por no saberlo conectar.
Se lo di a mi tio que es tecnico y lo arreglo. Tuvo que cambiar los dos transistores de salida, dos transistores que no me acuerdo como se llaman, y dos resistencias si no recuerdom mal.
Segun el andaba bien sin problemas una ves reparado. Lo probo con señales y musica supongo.
Bueno llego a mi casa y lo pruebo con el trafo que dije. Puse musica electronica y sin ecualizar y a 1 de volumen de la notebook. Sonaba bien pero distorsionado a mi gusto, digo a mi "oido". Tenia miedo de subirle el volumen porque andube leyendo que si se queman pasan continua a la salida, y en ese momento tenia el bafle de mi hermano y ....
Lo llamo a mi tio y decia que le andubo perfecto, pero claro, cada uno tiene su oido, pero para mi algo le faltaba. 
Resulta que el habia probado el ampli con una fuente de 35 0 35 NO con mi transformador:enfadado:.
Bueno quiero empezar a ver si lo puedo ajustar yo con ayuda de ustedes, a si no lo molesto a mi tio, porque ya tengo decido que voy a seguir ingenieria electronica.

Bue basta de historias yo saque mis conclusiones:
1. excesiva alimentacion para los transistores. decian que se solucionaba cambiando los tr de salida
2- que los transistores no esten bien apareados
3. nose

Desde ya agradesco su ayuda
saludos


----------



## zopilote (Feb 7, 2010)

Estas en lo correcto el voltaje es exagerado, tenes que colocarlo uno entre +/-26Vac a+/-35, por que sino con el voltaje que tienes el amplificador va entrar en saturación muy rapido.


----------



## German Volpe (Feb 7, 2010)

aaa claro. y no hay forma de que se pueda cambiar los transistores para que se aproveche al maximo la potencia del transformador?
bue de ultima tendria que regular la tension con algun LM no?
tirenme datos 
saludos


----------



## djpusse (Feb 8, 2010)

el tema de aparear lo tr es para que calienten los 2 a igual y para que no distorcionen pero no debe ser mucha la distorsion cuando tienes 2 tr por mas que sean muy diferentes

aunque tratandose de los 2n3055 puedo esperar cualquier cosa

yo he usado los modulos de aries los de 130w que calculo que deben ser iguales con +/-50v y andaban barbaro (un tiempo despues de una semana no se porque pero se quemaba)

no podes controlar la tension con un LM porque no aguantaria y para que se tire la etapa de potencia tendrias que poner unos 30 tr junto a 2 LM para que se banque el consumo de corriente

Saludos

PD: vas a tener que cambiar el tranfo


----------



## German Volpe (Feb 8, 2010)

hola. mira tengo entendido que los lm se bancan masomenos hasta 5 amper los mas caros. igual no funcionaria?

teniendo en cuenta que serian 2 amper por rama si el trafo es de 4...


----------



## pppppo (Feb 26, 2010)

El ampli no tiene problemas.La alimmentacion es de 50 0 -50 vcc.Los transistores de salida reemplazables por mj15015.Los drivers por 2sa1306 y 2sc3928 creo y t3 tambien.T2 lo deje igual tip31.T8 y t7 por 546.Asi anda desde hace cinco años sin problemas.Tube problemas por componentes originales de mala calidad creo.No calienta ,no distorsiona, casi ni hace ruido al encender (plop) desde los cambios.


----------



## hem (Mar 18, 2010)

Hola, este es mi primer post en el foro, hace tiempo vengo leyendo de todo un poco. 
Hoy los molesto porque tengo este amplificador de modultechnics con 2 placas, una funciona perfectamente y en la otra tengo problemas. Un dia se quemo y de ahi nunca mas la pude hacer funcionar bien. El problema que tengo hoy es que tanto el tip41 y el tip42 que estan mas alejados de las resistencias de 5w, calientan muchisimo hasta quemarse y se queman los 3055. Les pusun un disipador a cada uno y con esto logre que no se quemen, pero calientan muchisimo que si los dejo un ratito se queman nuevamente.  El sonido de esa placa no es bueno se escucha mas bien agudo. Si alguien me puede guiar por donde podria empezar les agradezco. Saludos HeM


----------



## nomesacasunmango (Sep 6, 2010)

Lo del zumbido primero tenés que puentear la masa de la placa con la entrada para saber si no es problema del resto del equipo , ayer a un amplificador tube que hacer una masa flotante por que el transformador estaba una espira en corto , para resolverlo hice de la forma mas barata , los transistores de salida podes poner los mj15024 y haciendo unas modificaciones los podes llevar a 175 W por canal en 4 Ohms

Aquí está , lo tuve que redibujar por que estaba muy deteriorados por los años Diagrama de Amplificador Audison AC300

Si es un Modul Technic 130 el transformador tiene que dar de 36 +36 con la rectificación 50+50 , el mismo fabricante dice que la fuente tiene que estar bien armada para tener los resultados deseados.


----------



## pandacba (Nov 14, 2010)

nomesacasunmango dijo:


> Lo del zumbido primero tenés que puentear la masa de la placa con la entrada para saber si no es problema del resto del equipo , ayer a un amplificador tube que hacer una masa flotante por que el transformador estaba una espira en corto , para resolverlo hice de la forma mas barata , los transistores de salida podes poner los mj15024 y haciendo unas modificaciones los podes llevar a 175 W por canal en 4 Ohms



No hace falta poner semejantes besias por mierables 75W extras, con el MJ15015 sobra y lejos y son más baratos.

Para que nuestro oido tenga la sensación del doble de sonido es necesario aumentar 4 veces la potencia, es decir si pongo 1W para tener la sensación del doble de volumen necesito 4W, para el caso este necesitaras 400W y eso ya es otra cosa....

Es un vicio aumentar la potencia y desmejorando algo que es bueno, si queres más potencia arma el MT180 que si anda muy bien y es de mejor calidad, si lo necesitan les subo el circuito

Del otro me han traido cada cosa que según el artifice era una maravilla, y bueno si no hay oido no se dan cuentan , suenan raro y claro un ampli no se modiifica a ojito!, muy simple de desmitificar ni siquiera uso un THD Meter, Generador y osciloscopio senoide en la entrada y en la salida que es eso?, en la entrada onda cuadrada en salida algo mas parecido a un diente de sierra que una señal cuadrada y son iguales a muchas de las propuestas aqui, de movida un amplificador a 4 ohms tiene una distorción más elevada, por algo muy sencillo, a má potencia más distorción

Lean el presente trabajo y pueen sacar algunas conclusiones muy buenas
vena las gráficas de distorción Vs potencia y alli pueden entendr porque  si bien los calculos dan que a cierta tensión un amplificador puede dar más potencia, si es cierto pero lo que no tiennen en mente por deconcimiento e inexperiencia a que niveles de disorción los alcanza, miren las curvas como crece la THD, por eso se establecio que para tener un amplificador de calidad para determinada tensión y carga no debia pasarse de cierta potencia, como se logra? no exitado la salida más alla de cirto nivel y entonces la siguiente formulita tiene plena validez

PW=(1/2VCC)2/2R.0.66  es decir la potencia es igual a un medio de la tensión de fuene al cuadrado dividido por dos veces el valor del parlante en ohms . por un factor de 0.66

De acuerdo a eso vean,
para 6W 8 ohms 24V
para 10W 8 ohms 33V
para 25W 8 ohms 48V
para 40W 8 ohms 66V
para 100W 8 ohms 96V(en la práctica se toma 100 o +-50)

Saquen los calculos y veran que da y si miran circuitos de buena calidad notaran que se corresponden la "tablita" con eso ahora si les traen un equipo que no saben que potencia despejando de la formula, y midiendo la fuente y sabiendo la carga ya tienen la potencia real RMS de buena calida que puede proporcionar más alla de lo que anuncie el fabricante

Lo presente pretende ilustrarlo y no ser "alguien que solo vierte una opinion" tengo mucho más material sobre el tema

Saludos a todos y epero les sea de utilidad


----------



## nomesacasunmango (Nov 14, 2010)

tal vez me exprese mal dija que( podes poner los mj) ,por que me enseñaron a tratar de mejorar la calidad ,a no colocar componentes falcificados a armar fuentes con rectificadores y filtrados para cada canal por ahi me estoy equibocando se que es un gasto mayor pero de los ampli que arme y vendi todavia no tengo noticias de que me dijeran :che en medio de la fiesta esta porqueria me dejo tirado o esto me hace un ruido extraño es decir que se puede hacer algo que dure o no se rompa,ni bien estamos viviende en un tiempo que muchos productos estan diceñados y fabricados para durar un tiempo de 5 a 10 años si quieren algunos de ustedes y vayan a las casas de sus padres o abuelos y vean si tienen la heladera siam , no es mirar al pasado si no ver que se puede proyectar un futuro mejor tratando de hacer mejor las cosas

el circuito que tire en el foro no esta modificado a la lijera es un laburo que llevo mucho tiempo en el banco de pruebas con cargas a la salida generadores ,y el ociloscopio que este no va a mentir


----------



## pandacba (Nov 15, 2010)

Si bien lo escribi tal como lo hubiera dicho, al leerlo hoy me parece que al leerlo no suena tan bien, no quiso ser una crítica más bien fue en sentido de admiración. Si te sono mal te pido disculpas.

El mismo 2N3055 ya era bastante grande, para ese equipo, el tema es que cuando se craron esos circuitos finales de los 70 no habia una gran variedad de transistores para elegir, tampoco el 2N3055 era el transitor elegido por la RCA para aquellos equipos, si no que este por ser muy robusto y de muy buen precio era el más conocido y fácil de conseguir...
De echo en total se fabriaron miles de equipos de forma comercial y en todas las formas que se te puedan ocurrir.
Si se logro esas ventas masivas frente a otras propuestas es porque era bueno en todo sentido calidad aceptable con muy buena robustez, fijate que te hablo de 1979 lanzamiento de la base de esos equipos, estos fueron modificados y tomados de alli se siguieron haciendo, estamos hablando de 30 años, y es uncircuito todavia muy buscado, porque mantiene la filosofía de sus creadores, simple y confiable
El original era tan bueno y confiable que fue utilizado por la afamada firma Harman Kardon en el Citation 12, el original esta posteado aqui en el foro aqui
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f33/reparar-viejas-placas-rca-17539/index5.html

Alli se me colo el boletin Eneka fijate tambien alli esta el citation 12 fijate que el equipo ellos lo lanzaron a120W estereo es decir 60 por canal, porque? si lo unico que tiene de difernte que tiene bias ajsustble en lugar de fijo como el original, leyendo los datos ves unos valores bajisimos de distorción y es real a 60W son muy  pero muy bajso esos niveles a 70 sube pero aún son  bajos. Pero HK prefirio sacrificar 10W por canal que al oido no hay diferncia y ganar en calidad tal su fama.
El resto es una cuestión de elección, en si el amplificador es muy fuerte, claro si nadie empieza ha hacer la típiica tontera de empezar a colgar parlantes y claro la impedancia se hizo un corto y si saltan los fusibles y estan negritos no importa con papel de cigarrillo lo arreglamos vuelta a torturarlo  y si no se quema el aluminio volaba el ampli, claro lo privaron de su protección y si el aluminio se rompia y un pedacito de cable(de tal forma que ni con 30A se corta) y bueno si algo se habia salvado murio todo trafo incluido....

y esto lo he visto, pero te dire más ahora que hace años, En los últimos que armabamos para que manos asesinas no lo destruyeramos primero pusimos fusible que no se ven, se rompe no queda otra que llevrlo a arreglar y más luego un sistema de protección con retardo a la conección de los parlantes.

El más sofisticado te media la carga, si era inferior se apagaba la salida y emitia un sonido bien fuerte  y estellaba un terrible led,  rojo que nunca se suele prender pero cuando lo hace junto con el sonido te queres matar desencufar todo de una, claro abajo decia desconecta peligro de rotura.

En unos que actualizamos y le cambiamos el gabinete le pusimos una pantalla LCD doble en una de ellas que estan lor Warning!! Cuidado!!! en rojo vivo, posible corto en parlantes, O mal conectados o exeso de unidades consulte parte tal del manual e indica el valor que ha leido si el equipo es solo para 8ohms y lee 4 te dice ha conectado dos parlantes en la salida eso destruira el equipo por favor retirelo y asi....

en el frente hay un acrilico y obvio eso no se ve solo se ven las otras indicaciones en un tono azul pero cuando pas eso se prede el otro display a la vez que dos enormes led rojos prenden y apagan y un sonido de peligro se deja oir y no cesa hasta que o  apagas el equipo  y o restituis la carga original, ya que la sigue sensando y a mi se me ocurrio además de eso que si por ejemplo a alguien se le ocurre encenderlo y a bajo volumen conectar la carga, en función del nivel de volumen se sensa la corriente y si se queda sin carga tambien chilla que ha sido quitada, y si le colocan otro en paralelo como viveza, si el consumo sube de golpe sin haber creciminto de la señal de entrada se desconecta mide la carta y si esta es difernte acusa la maniobra en el frente jajaja le dicen el amplificador alcahuete...

Pero bueno encimi si viene abierto, tenemos un sistema que nos indica si lo habrieron, queda de manifiesto que la tapa fue quitda y las veces que lo hicieron asi como otra info.
Cuando se vende se les hace firmar la garantia previa lectura de los puntos de la cobertura y condiciones y que la firm implica aceptar las normativa y condiciones de la garantia, no les queda otra que ponerse si metieron mano...

Gracias a eso ya no hay problemas es decir los disminuis, porque hay gente y gente, que solo los ves de nuevo porque o quieren otro equipo o te traen un conocido al que recomiendan o quieen alguna modificación o que los acesores sobre la compra de aglo etc es eso lo má común pero tambien estan los tipos retorcidos reos que no les importa un bledo nada y solo les importa lo que ellos quieren...

Esto paso y un tipo de estos retorcido compro un equipo, y yo a la persona que lo hizo le habia dicho ojo ese tipo te fa a traer problemas... al tiempo cayo enojado ha hacer lio que lo habian estafado y mil cosas más cayo con un escribano y abogado a donde se vende creo que hasta policia llevo el desgraciado. Según ellos no lo habian tocado, habia un técnico que no sque cosa decia que habia medido, el equipo estaba muerto pero no se esperaban una cosa, como por arte de magia el display se encendio en lo que seria un modo service y empezo a listar una sereie de cosas con fecha y hora, entre ellas la cantidad de veces que le quitaron la tapa, tiempo que estuvo sin ella y otras cosas que entenderas no puedo poner aca... asi que no lo habrieron? aqui dice qu si y le explica que debe pasar si le sacan la tapa por primera vez, primero no podian sacar los tornillos, porque los habian apretado tan brutamente y pegado, porque creian que era esa la forma y no otro indicio de que habia sido habierto y bueno luego el resto que obvio le metieron mano y se mandaron cualquiera. asi que alli nomá tomo un par de clientes ocasionales como testigos más otras cositas y lo demando por difamasión y por el ma rato que le habia echo pasar....

Fue la única vez que le paso eso y nos agradecio esos extras que le pusimos.... un cliente más que satisfecho...

Hasta la proxima


----------



## CHUWAKA (Mar 15, 2012)

hola navegando por google encontre este amplificador modul technics 180w lo anduve buscando mucho asta que lo encontre bueno ahora lo comparto con ustedes. y quiero que me ayuden ya que muy pronto lo pienso realizar aver que tal suena.....


----------



## pablit (Mar 16, 2012)

Gracias por compartir! , Desde que se le quemo un canal al pre technics de un amigo, tengo ganas de armarme uno, lo tenia desde hace muchos años, una lástima no puede conseguir un IC,y quedo asi medio muerto. 
En fin espero las opiniones de los especialistas a ver que les parece este circuito, para saber si vale la pena armarlo.

Saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 16, 2012)

Eso era un Fapesa que lo fabricaba Plaquetodo a ± 50 V  , entregando 100 Watts.


----------



## pantry2 (Jun 2, 2015)

Hola.. gente primero y principal un gran saludo a todos y mis mayores respetos a los monstruos que hay en este foro simplemente quería saber si me pueden dar una mano... Tengo 2 placas technics Mt 130 stereo funcionando hace como 6 años y el problema son los ruidos que mete el amplificador hice la conexión de masa tipo estrella aisle la masa general con una resistencia de 15 ohm 10w y cable mallado stereo (ósea positivo-(negativo-masa que viene de la masa tipo estrella)y la malla masa y igual sigue haciendo ruido... Bueno eso por empezar otras dudas es esta bien que se entivie un tip 32 el primero que esta cerca de los c547c.. Y estos últimos transistores no los aparie.. eso puede también causante se todos mis problemas... Otra cosa los amplificadores están modificados para trabajar en 4ohm con 2 mj15003 por rama.. Eso sí los disipadores están pegados al tranformador... Le saque el circuito de protección... Y Bueno a alto volumen no se escucha el ruido pero cuando está sin señal de audio se escucha una radio cercana... O como a transformador... Bueno espero no ofender a nadie es que leí todas las páginas y se me crearon dudas... Espero sepan disculpar mi falta de ortografía si las hay... Y un cordial saludo


----------



## pandacba (Jun 2, 2015)

Hola primero que nada, por más que le pongas, esos transistores el modulo esta diseñado para 8 ohms, y si le seguis poniendo 4 ohms mas tarde o más temprano se dañara, por eso tiene esa protección y al quitarla no has echo ninguna azaña, por el contrario.....
los transistores te calientan porque estan trabajando fuere del rango previsto en el diseño y si encima no apareas el par de entreda peor, si queres o necesitas trabajar con 4 ohms este no es el circuito para ello, en todo caso habia otro modultechnics como el circuito del post 52 ese si esta previsto para trabajar con 4 ohms, este no, más tarde o más temprano se daña.

Fue diseñado para entregar 100W y fos lo estas forzando a entegar entre 150 y 200W lo que equivale al doble de corriente, ni el circuito ni las pistas fuero diseñado para esa magnitudes.


----------



## pantry2 (Jun 2, 2015)

Muchas gracias por la respuesta... La verdad es que no se me quemo todavía y lo modifique por simple echo de que mis parlantes son de 4 ohm el único que se entibia es 1 tip32c.. no le saque la protección por ciencia sino por haber leído en otro post de alguien que ya lo hizo... Y le funcionó y sigue funcionando.
Ya va a ser 3 años de uso todos los días lo uso y ningún drama...mi inconveniente es el zumbido o ruido como a motor... Y entonces los c547c sino los apareo producen ese ruido a bajo volumen o sin señal... Apenas pueda les grabó el audio y se los paso. Desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jun 2, 2015)

Aca hay cosas que te van a servir, sobre todo cerca del final:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/showthread.php?t=17506


----------



## pantry2 (Jun 2, 2015)

De nuevo agradecer y pedir un poco paciencia..ya que soy novato... Y la verdad me falta mucho que aprender...


----------



## pandacba (Jun 2, 2015)

Si, muchos lo hacesn, y se creen genios, y encima creen que suena bien, tu has como quieras pero no es la forma de hacer bien las cosas, me han traido equipos asi y he mostrado lo que pasa y como se comporta, a partir de alli cada uno hace lo que le place, he armado muchísimos de esos equipos, incluso con darlington en la salida y otras con simetria complementaria y algunas versiones para más potencia, con el recalculado y redimensionado de resistencias y transistores, de echo cuanto más baja es la carga, mas alta es la corriente y mas alta la distorción...
Por ejemplo en los TV se utilzan muchos CI de audiio previstos para trabajar a 4 ohms pero en los teles se utizaban parlantes de 16 ohms, a muchos le llamaba la atención que sonaban mejor, obvio menor corriente la distorción cae drasticamente.

El verdadero truco para hacerlas funcionar con 4 ohms sin quitar la protección y sin que te de problemas en el tiempo es alimentarlas con ±40Vdc, con esa tensión trabajan joya, sin que nada recaliente y para tus parlantes de 4ohm ni siquiera hace falta poner 2 transistores por rama, con solo dos de los que le pusiste le sobra plata.....


----------



## pantry2 (Jun 3, 2015)

Es verdad lo que decis pandacba pero no me estas ayudando... Y mi intención No es cambiar el circuito mi problema es los zumbidos o ruidos paracitos... La verdad que tiene un sonido espectacular estas placas y como te dije ya están montadas en un gabinete con sus disipadores, fuente.. Etc... Está propuesta que voz.. Correctamente me haces e sería para alguien que lo esté armando... No para mi ya que lo tengo montado... Bueno nuevamente gracias a todos y bueno estoy leyendo lo que me mando el Dr. Zoidberg.. También te agradezco hermano muchas gracias pd: ya las estoy usando con una fuente de 50v+/- 9a y una derivación de 12v+12 1a para los cooler y el protector de parlante...


----------

